# Keeping track of training



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone use any software to keep track of their training? And if so what type?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

For what training discipline? For SAR, there is software available from http://www.bloodhoundintraining.org/index_files/TTLog.htm

I'm not really familiar with the software, but I know the creator of it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

paige hanson said:


> Does anyone use any software to keep track of their training? And if so what type?



I use Excel (comes with the computer) to log other people's dogs; beyond that kind of build-your-own, I think you do have to have a specific training in mind.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've heard of schH people who actually keep a tracking log.


----------



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

I was thinking of something to keep track of this new pup I have. She is testing out to be a good candidate for a service dog and that's what I have been doing for years but I have been helping owners train their own dogs. This will be a first for me growing a puppy up to do service work, well besides my own. I was hoping for something that would keep track of what we were working on, how many hours had been put in, plus some notes on extras I think the dog would be good at. I am keeping the MS community in mind for this dog as that is what the majority of my work has been for.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I went and checked out the software that Anne recommended and am going to order it. They are also coming out with an HRD one. 

Asked some question via email and recieved prompt response. 

I think it will work well..I either handwrite or use a spreadsheet now, but I like the layout of that stuff. 

The price is good too. I have looked at other software and it was over $125 for one handler/one dog.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I use Excel - would be interesting to see what fields they have for HRD

Have it set up with pivot tables to do my reliablity calculations automatically. I have shared with others but the problem people have is they have to be consistent with how they enter data for pivot tables and data sort fields to work properly.

I don't log all that weather stuff because I never do anything with it other than might add comments in my notes about the weather and you can download it all from weather underground. Have a real issue with logging the wind because around here it is constantly changing.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Nancy,
I used excel also for tracking with pretty much the same problems you mentioned. When you get to 100's of tracks I found it hard to keep track of things. I think that keeping it to the most important fields is probably the solution. Humidity, age, distance,x-tracks, type of track (urban or rural) and comments. I think that more than that may be too much information. One thing for sure is that it is a necessary tool.
Mike


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

For Service Dog training, I keep a very simple log of hours. It's an Excel spreadsheet that has columns for the task trained, location, and duration.

I keep notes best by starting a thread on this forum. 

For client dogs, I have a schedule of goals broken down by what phase each behavior will be in each week. I have handwritten log sheets to record 3 - 6 sessions per day. 

I am starting to value videotaping sessions and demos to demonstrate a dog's progress. It's one thing to say "this dog was trained over 120 hours in 8 months and performs 3 physical tasks to mitigate the handler's disability." It completely something else to show video of the dog being trained and performing those tasks.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Nancy,
> I used excel also for tracking with pretty much the same problems you mentioned. When you get to 100's of tracks I found it hard to keep track of things. I think that keeping it to the most important fields is probably the solution. Humidity, age, distance,x-tracks, type of track (urban or rural) and comments. I think that more than that may be too much information. One thing for sure is that it is a necessary tool.
> Mike


I used to have all kinds of stuff on my logs - including a download of wunderground hourly data. 

An LEO asked me, "so what are you going to do if someone asks you a question about cloud cover in court" - Hey cloud cover is all interesting stuff as it indicates air movement [eg stratus clouds show a more stable atmosphere than cumulus which will impact scent transport] - but do I *really* want to have that come up in court if we get called? And cadaver dogs DO get called in AND we have seen some people get tripped up over training logs. Sounds like a banana peel. 

So I stripped it down to what was relevant to show proficiency, false alert rate, spectrum of training aids, locations, age, size, and distractors used.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So I stripped it down to what was relevant to show proficiency, false alert rate, spectrum of training aids, locations, age, size, and distractors used.



I do this too, but I do add the weather and what not. Not in detail, just times, temps, humdity......our weather can change from bright and sunny to tornado warnings and snow pretty much all year. 

Looking back over logs makes me laugh sometimes. "trail laid at 12:02pm, 82 degrees, wind 0-5, clear sky....trail ran at 5:07 40 degrees, light snow and winds 5-15" NO JOKE....that was in April of last year. 

For an IPWDA cert test, we laid my team mates trail and it was 72 with a NW wind of 5-10, has to sit for four or more hours so while we were waiting, we had a storm with tornado's (3 small ones) and one of them went through the trail area (complete with taking the roof off of Merles shed, the owner of the property)......Asa went about 200 yds off trail and then cut back and finished with a find and a cert......damndest thing....I was watching the whole thing from the top of a hill and shaking my head thinking the weather had cost Sharon her test.......it was GREAT. 

Even the Master Trainer was thinking that (and she is not very easy to pass under, makes me a nervous wreck each time I test).....but that damned bitch did it (Asa not Sharon)...... 

So, weather is an important factor for this area.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So I stripped it down to what was relevant to show proficiency, false alert rate, spectrum of training aids, locations, age, size, and distractors used.



Simple facts are what impresses the court. I've been "qualified" as an expert witness in both state and federal courts. I've found that when you try to get too specific in dog training, it seems like you are trying to cover things up. Juries like simple answer they can understand, everyday examples etc. They definately like to see those items you mentioned. It answers a lot of questions for you. Sounds very much like the statistics I keep in for training and utilization.

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Excel spreadsheet for record of total mileage and mileage per dog etc.
I use my GPS for each run and download the info onto www.motionbased.com and it gives you a map and alot of climactic info, elevations, etc. I am using it for sled dogs but I imagine it could be used for AD training or tracking kind of things.


----------

